# Mit bat datei eine exe öffnen?



## Menofwar (30. März 2009)

Hallo Leute
ich hab eine Frage, wenn ich mit einer Bat Datei eine Datei namens: MM2.exe starten will, was müsste ich da eingeben
Die Datei liegt auf:E:\Dateien\...
Bis jetzt funktioniert es, wenn ich in system32 eine verknüpfung mache und dann in die Bat Datei einfach eingebe:start mm2
Aber das mit der Verknüpfung in system32 ist ja nicht gerade die Beste Lösung also
wenn jemand weiß, was ich in die Bat Datei eingeben muss, um die mm2.exe öffnen zu können, dann wäre es nett wenn mir jemand antwortet
MFG Menofwar


----------



## ronaldo84 (30. März 2009)

Das geht mit

```
start E:\Dateien\.....\DeineAnwendung.exe
```


----------

